

A Note-Taking App for Mac OS X - grinich
http://getxpad.com/

======
GHFigs
I've recommended this on HN before. xPad is woefully lacking in some ways (e.g
you can't even search your notes) but it gets some important basics _very_
right, and as a result, find myself unable to part with it. To quote myself:

"The simple magic for me is that you can just Cmd-N and start typing, and then
when you're done, Cmd-R to rename/title it. No saving, obviously, but also no
shift-tab or clicking in a title field. There's also a services menu shortcut
for clippings: Cmd-Shift-X.

Contrast with Yojimbo (and many others), where a new note defaults to the
title field. You have to either press enter twice or tab three times just to
get the cursor to the note field. Even the "Quick Input" panel asks you for a
title and tags first."

Whether it is the _best_ for you depends heavily on how you take notes, but if
all you want is a simple frictionless notebook with RTFD pages, it's worth
looking at.

~~~
grinich
When I said "best" this was what I meant. For me, it's the best blend of
simplicity and functionality, essentially just being a text editor with a
drawer organizer. In nearly all cases, my notes only require basic formatting
and are short enough than they don't require searching.

For other uses, such as taking clippings, composing blogs posts, and keeping a
journal, I'd wholeheartedly reccomend a more powerful app like those suggested
in the comments, especially VoodooPad.

But now the title has been changed, hiding my blunder of a headline. Any ideas
on how this happened?

------
wfarr
I use VoodooPad, which is a very solid application, and to boot, it's written
by an indie developer.

------
tialys
I prefer to take notes in Textile with TextMate. It's not hard to get the
extra stuff, and then I can easily turn it in to HTML so it looks somewhat
pretty. Then I can share my notes with other people as well. (I have TERRIBLE
handwriting)

------
dchest
Best? Please explain.

~~~
dood
Indeed, much of the feature list is comically facile, "create as many
documents as you like... Documents can be sorted... rename documents, delete
one or many, and export a single, multiple, or all your documents". None of
the features are in any way unusual.

There may be good, notable things about it, but unfortunately they haven't
communicated what they are to me.

------
carterschonwald
I personally find that evernote is the best possible notes/ read "xyz" later
setup. (and the backing up everything to a web account helps too :p). Its also
great because I can store documents such as pdf or scans, such as copies of
work agreements, and search them all later!

------
quellhorst
I just us the editor I like the most that I also code with.

------
kvs
I use Zotero with Minefield (Firefox). Works fine for me.

~~~
ensignavenger
Zotero looks way cool- I'm going to check it out. I know you can view your
notes online, but is there a Zotero iPhone/iPod Touch app that I could use to
load my notes locally and edit them on my iPod Touch?

~~~
kvs
Not that I am aware of, but an iPhone app would be a great addition.

------
hackworth
xpad is great, but i think it is no longer under development (which is why the
author changed it from for pay to freeware).

------
dangrover
I use ShoveBox, but then again, I'm biased.

